# Smoke On the Beach Roll Call, Myrtle Beach, April 2008



## Captain Morgan (Apr 5, 2008)

am I the only forum member going?


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Apr 5, 2008)

That comp is always too dangerous. Somebody usually ends up putting an eye out.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 5, 2008)

Rev.Jr. said:
			
		

> That comp is always too dangerous. Somebody usually ends up putting an eye out.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 5, 2008)

that is a classic pic.

you should have seen the iron chastity belt
he had to protect himself from Finney


----------



## Finney (Apr 6, 2008)

I won't be there.  :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 6, 2008)

Good, I've got a good gazpacho recipe I want
to turn in for AB, and I'd hate to beat you with
it.


----------



## Finney (Apr 7, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Good, I've got a good gazpacho recipe I want
> to turn in for AB, and I'd hate to beat you with
> it.



That's why I'm not gonna be there.  LOL


----------

